# Preg? Or no?



## KWAK (Jul 24, 2012)

Just picked up a toggenburg doe, she may be pregnant but they arent sure... 

She was in with a buck all summer. 








sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 24, 2012)

She could potentially be pregnant. But her coat looks a little rough and she looks a bit skinny, so I would see if she's deficient in a mineral or if she has internal parasites.


----------



## KWAK (Jul 24, 2012)

she's really not skinny at all. Just looks like it in the picture.


----------



## KWAK (Jul 24, 2012)

She's a little on the smaller side too, she was a tripplet and the smallest out of the 3 and got sick as a kid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 24, 2012)

How old is she?


----------



## KWAK (Jul 24, 2012)

almost 2.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 24, 2012)

first time being bred?


----------



## KWAK (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not really sure, she might have had kids early this spring.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 25, 2012)

I am leaning towards being pregnant, but not feeling 100% about that. She is a  little rough looking, especially if she is 2 or 3 months pregnant.  I would  provide her good quality hay or pasture, a lb or so of goat grain a day( about measuring 3 cups) and loose goat minerals put out free choice.  Maybe some alfalfa hay if you have access to that or alfalfa pellets, and just give her another month and see if she look more pregnant or the same. If no change in udder over the next 4 to 6 weeks she is probablay not pregnant. But I am not going on the udder. I alays judge them based on the girly parts. the udder can be helpful, but also deceiving. Especially if you don't have a lot of history on her. 

Also a good worming or a fecal test would be appropriate with a new goat. 

Good luck with her.


----------



## KWAK (Jul 25, 2012)

What would I worm her with and where would I find it?
Would it be safe to worm her with my 6 month old Oberhasli and 2 lamancha's?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 25, 2012)

In order to know what to worm her with, you will need to find out what parasites she is hosting=fecal test.  Give a call to your vet who helped you before and see if you can run him/her a fresh sample.  That way you can pick out the correct dewormer for the job.  Otherwise, you will waste money on a dewormer and may not even be killing the worms if you are using the wrong agent and are risking creating a resistant strain of worms.  In addition, if she is pregnant, there are some dewormers that should not be used at all.  Vet should be able to help you there too.

I think she looks pregnant but she is on the thin side for her age, breed, and for being possible several months along.


----------



## KWAK (Jul 25, 2012)

I asked the breeder I got her from, she was just dewormed. 
Should I still re-do it?


----------

